# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Favorite Restaurant of the Year (2022)

## cassidain

This could be fun, right ?

Some preliminary (more may be added) rules:

Only one "favorite" per forum expert
You must have eaten at the establishment in 2022
You can, and are encouraged to, explain why it's your 2022 favorite
The establishment can be your all-time fave or fave of the year - your choice

----------


## cassidain

I'll start the ball rolling. After years of absence due to irma destruction recovery then government-imposed travel restrictions linked to the covid, we made a glorious and triumphant return this December. Although there are three places which come to mind, my restaurant of the year 2022 has to be (drumroll):  

Ti Corail
an absolute island charmer, the kitchen staff of two does everything comme il faut and delivers pristine, perfectly prepared classics of the table. the view, ocean breezes, l'ambiance décontractée, and smiling, efficient service complete the total package. 

just one warning - don't be occupying my tabouret de comptoir (very limited seating) when I want to reserve  :cool:

----------


## JEK



----------


## cec1

Aaaah, Cass . . . I fear that I cannot “play!” With several “favorite” venues and as a close friend & frequent visitor to each, I’m unable to identify only one. I’ll say, nonetheless, that I’m in line with you as a great fan of Ti Corail!

----------


## amyb

I too disqualified myself, Dennis. Too many favorites on my like list.

----------


## JEK

People that eat on island for more than two weeks a year have preserve long standing relationships  :cool:

----------


## cassidain

> People that eat on island for more than two weeks a year have preserve long standing relationships



And, I get that. But, one can still give a special shout out for ones choice of the year without denigrating ones other special places. Nest-ce pas ?
Am I saying Ti Corail superior to Le Sereno or LIsola or JR ? No. But it was a wonderful discovery for us and worthy of a Restaurant of the Year nod. IMHO.

----------


## KevinS

My long-standing relationships are only long-standing because they're my favorite restaurants.  I'm going to have to ponder on this one.  I could go with Santa Fé or Le Repaire.  Both have qualities which recommend them as my favorite.  Right now, I'm leaning Santa Fé, but I'm unable to pick one over the other at this point.  I'll ponder a bit more, and discuss it in-house.

----------


## KevinS

After consulting, our pick for favourite restaurant is Santa Fé.  Both Santa Fé and Le Repaire have excellent chefs.  Santa Fé's chef has more freedom to create new menu items.  Le Repaire's chef can only show his skills and creativity on the Specials board.  The deciding factor, for us, is the wait staff.  Both have great wait staff, and both have had major wait staff turnover since last season.  Without the turnover, it would have been a more difficult decision.

----------


## davesmom

You mean this tabouret?Possession is 9/10 of the law!

----------


## alachick

> You mean this tabouret?Possession is 9/10 of the law!



I've only heard of a four tabouret ring. Now I've seen one!

----------


## Tiffany

We visited in March, April and December this year.  For 2022, believe it or not…Le Ti was our favorite.  One of the best steaks I’ve ever had in my life. It was on par with Peter Lugar back in the day.  It comes at a price, but it’s a meal you remember for all the right reasons.  If you’re not into the craziness, that doesn’t start until after 9.

----------


## cec1

> We visited in March, April and December this year.  For 2022, believe it or not…Le Ti was our favorite.  One of the best steaks I’ve ever had in my life. It was on par with Peter Lugar back in the day.  It comes at a price, but it’s a meal you remember for all the right reasons.  If you’re not into the craziness, that doesn’t start until after 9.



Interesting and important commentary, Tiffany.  "Back in the day" of SBH, Le Ti was renowned for its filet mignon!  With a lot of water under the bridge since then, I haven't returned in many years (based on my age & recollection of birthday celebrations, I think it may be 10! . . . when the valets couldn't find my car for over 2 hours!).  Perhaps time to re-visit!

----------


## davesmom

Still throwing my hat in with L’Esprit de Jean-Claude. Perfectly divine dinner twice in one week!  But Santa Fe was “premier” for lunch. Honestly, it is such a privilege to experience true cuisine from so many chefs on the island.  I do think there is great effort on the part of a number of chefs to show their ‘virtuoso’ talents with special dishes in which their own personality shines through. Which is why we make “le 15+ heures détour”..

----------


## cassidain

> You mean this tabouret?Possession is 9/10 of the law!



exactement  :cool:

----------


## bkeats

How about making it less about picking your favorite child. Pick your favorite restaurant that opened in the past few years? Since 2019? Like asking which child is your favorite oldest or youngest son? Makes it less a weighty choice. 

I have to say Im very in line with this pick



sort of a favored bar spot

----------


## davesmom

Great minds think alike :cool: 
Apologies for the sideways photos

----------


## cassidain

> How about making it less about picking your favorite child. Pick your favorite restaurant that opened in the past few years? Since 2019? Like asking which child is your favorite oldest or youngest son? Makes it less a weighty choice. 
> 
> I have to say Im very in line with this pick
> 
> 
> 
> sort of a favored bar spot



plus, unless my memory gone awry, Minuty Rose et Or is 55/750ml at favored beach bar spot. I'm thinking I saw it on other lists at 95 and even 130 at Sand Bar !!!

"Pick your favorite restaurant that opened in the past few years?" - yes, or just a place in 2022 that made a special impression on you and deserves a nod of recognition.

----------


## 24loar

Le Rivage. Still feel some La Gloriette mojo in the sand

----------


## cec1

[QUOTE=cassidain; . . . a place in 2022 that made a special impression on you and deserves a nod of recognition.[/QUOTE]
Le Roof Top at LAtelier de Joel Robuchon  most improved island venue. Serene, lovely luncheon scene, excellent dining, gracious service, reasonably priced.

----------


## cassidain

> “Le Roof Top” at L’Atelier de Joel Robuchon — most improved island venue. Serene, lovely luncheon scene, excellent dining, gracious service, reasonably priced.



nous sommes d’accord. lovely place. love le To-Go également  :cool:

----------


## cec1

> . . . love le To-Go également



Oui oui!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Amis St. Barth: the décor, the setting and the food are all delightful. Their artichoke salad reawakened our love of the spiny but delicious vegetable and we've been enjoying them regularly ever since our last visit to the island.

----------

